# dx code for organ donation protocol?????



## tmorehart (Feb 1, 2012)

Is there a diagnosis code for a post mortem liver biopsy being done for organ transplant?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cblack712 (Feb 1, 2012)

There really isn't one - I would check the potential recepients insurance and see if there is a policy on it and if so what DX they recommend. I have one insurance that wants our company to bill V70.8 as the descritor for that dx doesn't specify that the potential donor is alive. Then I have another insurance that requires the use of V59.6 using the rationale that the potental donor must be on life support for the organ to be viable as it is therefore the donor is legally not dead! Both points of view are logical but I personally think that it is one of those "gray - area" dx selections!


----------



## tmorehart (Feb 3, 2012)

I did end up using the V70.8 for this. Thanks so much for your response!


----------

